# 250 gallon breeding tank



## Justice. (Feb 4, 2008)

what kind of piranhas can i put into 250 to breed? i don't know much about breeding so need some help.


----------



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

well go with reds if you want the easiest of them


----------



## Justice. (Feb 4, 2008)

magnaflow said:


> well go with reds if you want the easiest of them


how much can i put in there? How do i tell which rbps are male/female? can i leave the parents in with the frys? what do i feed it? is there a faster way to make them have sex? how big does the piranhas have to be to have sex? anyone have a class for breeding piranha's 101


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=1836
just take a look at some of the stuff here and it should help you out....or just search through the breeding part of the forum and im sure all your questions can be answered


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

You've got to learn how to crawl before you can walk. Just take your time looking at the threads in the breeding section as well as the articles in the Information section of the forums, all the information you could ever need is in those places. If you aren't motivated to do your own research and use the information that's readily available to you through this treasure trove of a forum, then I think you should just stock your 250 with a ton of guppies, they'll definitely breed for you.


----------



## Justice. (Feb 4, 2008)

StryfeMP said:


> You've got to learn how to crawl before you can walk. Just take your time looking at the threads in the breeding section as well as the articles in the Information section of the forums, all the information you could ever need is in those places. If you aren't motivated to do your own research and use the information that's readily available to you through this treasure trove of a forum, then I think you should just stock your 250 with a ton of guppies, they'll definitely breed for you.


GUPPIES!? you just teasing me now.


----------



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

in a 250g you could put a good number. The thing is the size of them plus the more they are the more you got a chance of having male/female pairing off. I would try to get your hands on some good size ones that are already mature and start with maybe 6? to just get the hang of it. Rule is 20g per fish i think. But I mean I got 10 in a 90 gallon and they breed lol.


----------



## Justice. (Feb 4, 2008)

magnaflow said:


> in a 250g you could put a good number. The thing is the size of them plus the more they are the more you got a chance of having male/female pairing off. I would try to get your hands on some good size ones that are already mature and start with maybe 6? to just get the hang of it. Rule is 20g per fish i think. But I mean I got 10 in a 90 gallon and they breed lol.


Muhaha great! Yeah i would perfer more room per fish


----------



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

yep my brother got a 180 gal and he got like 3 big ass red one days from a guy and within 5 days they breed.. he didnt keep the eggs but was cool they did it so fast


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Might I suggest that instead, you put the fishes from your 50 in the 250?


----------



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

well in the first post he said he wanted to try to breed piranha not really what to stick in it.. but its an idea for no w


----------



## Justice. (Feb 4, 2008)

ChilDawg said:


> Might I suggest that instead, you put the fishes from your 50 in the 250?


i was thinking of doin' that because of course my clown knife is going to overgrow my tank for sure within a year or two and my pleco too... but id rather just get another tank for them and set up a nice piranha breeding tanks









within a year im going to get another tank, put my 50 gallon fish in there, and start a new project with saltwater fish with the 50 gallon so yeah i got some plans ^^


----------



## magnaflow (Feb 19, 2006)

lol we all do just no $$ to back it up hehehehe
well me anyways


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Justice. said:


> Might I suggest that instead, you put the fishes from your 50 in the 250?


i was thinking of doin' that because of course my clown knife is going to overgrow my tank for sure within a year or two and my pleco too... but id rather just get another tank for them and set up a nice piranha breeding tanks









within a year im going to get another tank, put my 50 gallon fish in there, and start a new project with saltwater fish with the 50 gallon so yeah i got some plans ^^
[/quote]

Fair enough. Just didn't want to see a CK languish in a 50g, so I'm glad to see you're thinking ahead.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

If you don't at the least what kind of Piranha are bred by aquarists, you will most likely fail at your breeding project.
sorry, is 1am.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i would get some caribe. They are very very rarly bred but they make a great display fish. You could try yo breed them anyways and mayby if you get lucky

Alot of people who buy 1" reds never have theres breed. alot of the breeding p's that you see are just sold from one owner to another becasue it is a much easier way to breed them


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

breeding something easier like guppies or convicts might be worthwhile, in the sense that you can get a feel for breeding fish, in general. a lot of people don't realize that raising the fry is a lot of work, and i include myself in there. i bred reds for a short while and got sick of it quickly. before you invest all the money in some reds, it might be worthwhile to do something easier to "get your feet wet", and see how much you are really dedicated to doing this. a lot of people have bred reds here, but not many have stuck too it for a long time...daily water changes on multiple tanks can get tedious and annoying.

also, since you seem to know so little about breeding piranhas, at this point, jumping right in and breeding reds is, even more so, a bad idea until have some idea of what it will be like. sounds nice and cool to breed piranhas, but there is quite a discrepancy between what sounds like a good idea, and the reality of what it takes.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

primetime3wise said:


> breeding something easier like guppies or convicts might be worthwhile, in the sense that you can get a feel for breeding fish, in general. a lot of people don't realize that raising the fry is a lot of work, and i include myself in there. i bred reds for a short while and got sick of it quickly. before you invest all the money in some reds, it might be worthwhile to do something easier to "get your feet wet", and see how much you are really dedicated to doing this. a lot of people have bred reds here, but not many have stuck too it for a long time...daily water changes on multiple tanks can get tedious and annoying.
> 
> also, since you seem to know so little about breeding piranhas, at this point, jumping right in and breeding reds is, even more so, a bad idea until have some idea of what it will be like. sounds nice and cool to breed piranhas, but there is quite a discrepancy between what sounds like a good idea, and the reality of what it takes.


WELL SAID..... MAN WELL SAID


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

^^^ I concur.


----------



## Justice. (Feb 4, 2008)

primetime3wise said:


> breeding something easier like guppies or convicts might be worthwhile, in the sense that you can get a feel for breeding fish, in general. a lot of people don't realize that raising the fry is a lot of work, and i include myself in there. i bred reds for a short while and got sick of it quickly. before you invest all the money in some reds, it might be worthwhile to do something easier to "get your feet wet", and see how much you are really dedicated to doing this. a lot of people have bred reds here, but not many have stuck too it for a long time...daily water changes on multiple tanks can get tedious and annoying.
> 
> also, since you seem to know so little about breeding piranhas, at this point, jumping right in and breeding reds is, even more so, a bad idea until have some idea of what it will be like. sounds nice and cool to breed piranhas, but there is quite a discrepancy between what sounds like a good idea, and the reality of what it takes.


thanks for your opinion but ethier way there are going to be piranhas in my 250








and i bred cons and guppys like it aint no thang so hopefully it wont be too hard to breed some rbps and hopefully my tank will be comfortable enough to make them sex


----------



## Justice. (Feb 4, 2008)

sh*t i can't post my 250 gallon picture


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

2mb limit on the pictures


----------

